
'Real' programming is an elitist myth - aglaos
https://www.wired.com/story/databases-coding-real-programming-myth/
======
kstenerud
"I've noticed that when software lets nonprogrammers do programmer things, it
makes the programmers nervous. Suddenly they stop smiling indulgently and
start talking about what “real programming” is."

The reason it makes programmers nervous is because these tools enable you to
do dangerous things without the required knowledge of where your no-code tools
should end and yes-code solutions should begin. Most programmers have their
horror stories of spreadsheet based solutions that have morphed into an
unmaintainable monstrosity containing arcane business knowledge in
undecipherable form.

The closest analogy I can think of is plumbing. You don't need a plumber to
hook up your lawn sprinkler; You just use your no-plumb hookups and you're
done. But I'd be VERY worried if someone decided to use garden hoses to hook
up their new bathroom!

Not all tasks require "real programming", and rightly so. But there's a world
of difference between what no-code and yes-code solutions can (and should) do.
These people are called professionals for a reason.

~~~
ggm
Yes, I strongly agree with this. Much programming is scripting and works
wonderfully in context, but is unequal to scale change or considerations of
security.

"Real" programming to me always meant well-informed choices, made consciously.
Higher risk strategies in real programs are understood risks not missed bugs.

------
082349872349872
1983 take on 'Real' programming:
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/rni/papers/realprg.html](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/rni/papers/realprg.html)

